# CAR SHOW SEPT 7TH IN PORTERVILLE



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

SUMMER FEST CAR SHOW GONNA B OFF DA HOOK BRING ALL DA LOW LOWS, TRUCKS, CARS, BIKES, HOT RODS.


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

me and my bro will do everything we can to be in the show.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEA HOMIE MAKE SURE TO SPREAD THE WORD. IM NOT HATING ON DA LG SHOW BUT U CANT BEAT A WET TSHIRT CONTEST AND HOP OFF OHH YEA AND THE BIKINI CONTEST.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin: 


WELL BE THERE 4 SURE. BETTER THEN THE L.G. SHOW THE SAME DAY.
SEE YOIU ALL THERE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Screw LG You can find me in Portoville


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

StreetLow Magazine will be in the mix


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 18 2008, 10:12 PM~11378937
> *StreetLow Magazine will be in the mix
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE BBQ? :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 18 2008, 09:31 PM~11378318
> *Screw LG You can find me in Portoville
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11378853
> *BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 18 2008, 10:12 PM~11378937
> *StreetLow Magazine will be in the mix
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

PUTIN IT DOWN 4 PORTERVILLE THAT WEEKEND 4 SURE. 4 VOLUME 21 COMMING SOON.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 18 2008, 09:31 PM~11378318
> *Screw LG You can find me in Portoville
> *




q te hizo tu tio? :cheesy:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

4 SHO ITS GONNA BE A FIRME SHOW I BE HEARING ALOT OF CAR CLUBS, BIKE CLUBS, TRUCK CLUBS COMING THREW GONNA B OFF DA HOOK. U GUYS BETTER HAVE THEM CAMERAS CHARGED 4 DA WET T SHIRT LOLZ


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 19 2008, 10:59 AM~11382034
> *4 SHO ITS GONNA BE A FIRME SHOW I BE HEARING ALOT OF CAR CLUBS, BIKE CLUBS, TRUCK CLUBS COMING THREW GONNA B OFF DA HOOK.  U GUYS BETTER HAVE THEM CAMERAS CHARGED 4 DA WET T SHIRT LOLZ
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 18 2008, 09:02 PM~11377909
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


 :thumbsup::yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 18 2008, 09:02 PM~11377909
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

this is the show ill be at dont miss it.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11397908
> *this is the show ill be at dont miss it.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11397908
> *this is the show ill be at dont miss it.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

JUS A FEW PICS OF OUR CLUB AT THE PAST JM EVENTS AKA JOSE MIRANDA SHOWS:::::
DOWNTOWN TULARE:::
















FREAKTOBER AT EL PREZ::








SPRINGFEST 2007::
































AND THE MAN IN THE MIDDLE IS RESPONSIBLE FOR PUTTIN ON ALL THESE SHOWS INCLUDING THE BEST YET::
















[/quote]


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

whats the hop like out there i got family out there wouldnt mind taking a trip


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> JUS A FEW PICS OF OUR CLUB AT THE PAST JM EVENTS AKA JOSE MIRANDA SHOWS:::::
> DOWNTOWN TULARE:::
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsGjHS313k


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

man i would like to be there but me and club going to lakewood in la area to support mike the dj maybe next year this is my home town so hopefully next year just let me know in advance when this show is happening


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 21 2008, 04:31 PM~11405899
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsGjHS313k
> *


NO MAMES SCOOBY.....I CHECKED OUT THE VIDEO AND DIDNT SEE YOU OR THE
DUALLY IN IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 21 2008, 10:34 AM~11402888
> *whats the hop like out there i got family out there wouldnt mind taking a trip
> 
> 
> ...


RIDES LOOKING GOOD......BRING IT DOWN HOMIE......300 BUCKS,WINNER TAKES ALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11407721
> *RIDES LOOKING GOOD......BRING IT DOWN HOMIE......300 BUCKS,WINNER TAKES ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 DA 559


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 18 2008, 03:19 PM~11373857
> *SUMMER FEST CAR SHOW GONNA B OFF DA HOOK BRING ALL DA LOW LOWS, TRUCKS, CARS, BIKES, HOT RODS.
> 
> 
> ...




TTT :thumbsup: 



ive got a lot of calls about this show, this and that its going to be OFF THE HOOK 4sure.


as of right now get us down for 30 imports from a few clubs.


DTA 


atomic 

import iLLusions 

DTA CUSTOMZ


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

Pre-Reg Party this sat August 23,2008 from 6pm to 9pm MIRANDAS KUSTOMS New Location in TULARE CA, 
978 E WALNUT Ave
Tulare CA,93274 x-street is Blackstone south of Bardsley

for more info call
(559)936-6697 
(559)723-3281










COME THREW AND SHOW UR SUPPORT HOMIES.. HELL YEA THIS SHOW GONNA B OFF DA HOOK


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11407721
> *RIDES LOOKING GOOD......BRING IT DOWN HOMIE......300 BUCKS,WINNER TAKES ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Aug 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11409280
> *TTT    :thumbsup:
> ive got a lot of calls about this show, this and that its going to be OFF THE HOOK 4sure.
> as of right now get us down for 30 imports from a few clubs.
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT....BRING EVERYBODY DOWN TO PORTERVILLE
ATOMIC.....................SEE YOU THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

will you be posting a category list & whos judging?


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 22 2008, 08:11 AM~11410886
> *will you be posting a category list & whos judging?
> *


YEA BRO......I THINK HE GOT JUDGES ALREADY...JUS WORKIN ON THE CATEGORIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 22 2008, 09:13 AM~11410903
> *YEA BRO......I THINK HE GOT JUDGES ALREADY...JUS WORKIN ON THE CATEGORIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 22 2008, 10:09 AM~11410877
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT....BRING EVERYBODY DOWN TO PORTERVILLE
> ATOMIC.....................SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 21 2008, 08:49 PM~11407707
> *NO MAMES SCOOBY.....I CHECKED OUT THE VIDEO AND DIDNT SEE YOU OR THE
> DUALLY IN IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

whats the cash pay out plus the rules


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

IM WAITING ON PETER TO SEND ME DA RULES BUT THEY GOT #S TO HIT UP IF U GOT ANY QUESTIONS HOMIE BUT AS SOON AS I GET DA RULES BRO ILL POST THEM UP


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin: if we hop with a wet t shirt do we get double cash


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

cool truck messed up in fresno got to come back twice as hard


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 22 2008, 07:04 PM~11415896
> *:biggrin: if we hop with a wet t shirt do we get double cash
> *


:wow: :scrutinize: :loco: :0 :cheesy: :rofl: :roflmao: :thumbsup: For the effort homie.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 22 2008, 07:28 AM~11410664
> *Pre-Reg Party this sat August 23,2008 from 6pm to 9pm MIRANDAS KUSTOMS New Location in TULARE CA,
> 978 E WALNUT Ave
> Tulare CA,93274 x-street is Blackstone south of Bardsley
> ...



:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11415896
> *:biggrin: if we hop with a wet t shirt do we get double cash
> *


 :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

AUGUST 23 AT 6PM TO 9PM.. WILL BE PRE REGISTERING FOR CAR SHOW 
"SUMMERFEST 2008" (DONT MISS OUT ON THIS EVENT )

~MIRANDAS KUSTOMS~ NEW LOCATION IN TULARE CA,
978 E WALNUT
WE ARE WEST OF THE 99 HIGHWAY BEHIND R-N MARKET ..INDUSTRIAL AREA.. FOR MORE INFO (559)936-6697
(559)723-3281
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11415896
> *:biggrin: if we hop with a wet t shirt do we get double cash
> *


HOW BOUT THEY PAY YOU DOUBLE IF YOU DONT :barf: BE ALOT OF SICK PEOPLE IF THEY SEE THAT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:48 PM~11420038
> *HOW BOUT THEY PAY YOU DOUBLE IF YOU DONT  :barf: BE ALOT OF SICK PEOPLE IF THEY SEE THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

I TALKED TO MIRANDAS LAST NIGHT DURING DA START OF PRE REG. @ HIS SHOP, HE SAID HOP OFF RULES ANYTHING GOES SO IF DAT BUMPER SMASHES BRING IT HOMIES 4 SHO GONNA B A GOOD SHOW AND TURN OUT.


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 22 2008, 07:04 PM~11415896
> *:biggrin: if we hop with a wet t shirt do we get double cash
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: LET ME KNOW IF YOU GONNA DO IT,THAT WAY I CAN CLOSE MY EYES WHEN U HOP :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL BE THERE 4 SURE.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 24 2008, 07:51 PM~11427349
> *WELL BE THERE 4 SURE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 24 2008, 06:51 PM~11427349
> *WELL BE THERE 4 SURE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

should be there with something dont know exactly what yet but key words are i should be there... unless me & the heyna get into it or something stupid like over sleeping or some shit


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 24 2008, 07:51 PM~11427349
> *WELL BE THERE 4 SURE.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted on site


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 DA CEN CAL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

IS IT A $500 SWEEPSTAKES OR WET T SHIRT CONTEST????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 22 2008, 09:13 AM~11410903
> *YEA BRO......I THINK HE GOT JUDGES ALREADY...JUS WORKIN ON THE CATEGORIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


any word on the categories and the sweepstakes payout????


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 26 2008, 09:42 PM~11448091
> *TTT 4 DA CEN CAL
> *



we will be there to catch the action...... hot weather+ wet t-shirt= cochino time :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 27 2008, 07:15 PM~11455837
> *we will be there to catch the action......  hot weather+ wet t-shirt= cochino time :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 27 2008, 07:15 PM~11455837
> *we will be there to catch the action......  hot weather+ wet t-shirt= cochino time :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:  :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2008, 09:47 PM~11448171
> *IS IT A $500 SWEEPSTAKES OR WET T SHIRT CONTEST????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

PAYOUTS AT THE SUMMERFEST 2008 SHOW::::

BEST CAR:$250

BEST TRUCK:$250

BEST IMPORT:$150

BEST BIKE:$75


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 29 2008, 05:04 PM~11474201
> *PAYOUTS AT THE SUMMERFEST 2008 SHOW::::
> 
> BEST CAR:$250
> ...


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 29 2008, 04:04 PM~11474201
> *PAYOUTS AT THE SUMMERFEST 2008 SHOW::::
> 
> BEST CAR:$250
> ...



Classes and any pre reg forms?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 29 2008, 11:46 PM~11476895
> *Classes and any pre reg forms?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HERES PETER SHOP ADDRESSS FOR FRE REG FORMS AND MORE INFO ON DA CAR SHOW FEEL FREE TO CALL HIM


MIRANDAS KUSTOMS~ NEW LOCATION IN TULARE CA,
978 E WALNUT
WE ARE WEST OF THE 99 HIGHWAY BEHIND R-N MARKET ..INDUSTRIAL AREA.. FOR MORE INFO (559)936-6697
(559)723-3281



HE SAPOSE TO SEND ME DA CATEGORYS FOR DA CARS AND ETC...ILL B POSTING DAT SOON AS I GET IT.


ILL C EVERY 1 THERE 4 1 GOOD TIME FOR DA CEN CAL, NOR CAL AND SO CAL BABY SHAOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 30 2008, 04:45 PM~11480335
> *ttmft
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 30 2008, 08:23 AM~11477888
> *HERES PETER SHOP ADDRESSS FOR FRE REG FORMS AND MORE INFO ON DA CAR SHOW FEEL FREE TO CALL HIM
> MIRANDAS KUSTOMS~ NEW LOCATION IN TULARE CA,
> 978 E WALNUT
> ...


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

this will be their sh








ould be ready


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HELL YEA ROB C U THERE HOMIE JUS 6 MORE DAYS

TTT FOR DA CEN CAL, SO CAL, AND NOR CAL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

still no category list??


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

NO PETER STILL LAGGING HOMIE CALL DA # I POSTED UP BUT AS SOON AS HE GIVES IT TO ME ILL POST IT UP


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ANY WORDS ON THE RULEZ FOR THE HOP YET!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HOP RULES ANYTHING GOES HOMIE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Sep 2 2008, 04:23 PM~11500287
> *NO PETER STILL LAGGING HOMIE CALL DA # I POSTED UP BUT AS SOON AS HE GIVES IT TO ME ILL POST IT UP
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

What's the adress to the fairgrounds?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 29 2008, 05:04 PM~11474201
> *PAYOUTS AT THE SUMMERFEST 2008 SHOW::::
> 
> BEST CAR:$250
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 2 2008, 08:42 PM~11502871
> *What's the adress to the fairgrounds?
> *


get off on olive make left go all the way down about2 miles on the left


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 3 2008, 08:52 AM~11506232
> *get off on olive make left go all the way down about2 miles on the left
> *


go east on olive ave. pass the second set of track which is on a small like hill, right after you pass main street. on your letf hand.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Aug 18 2008, 02:19 PM~11373857
> *SUMMER FEST CAR SHOW GONNA B OFF DA HOOK BRING ALL DA LOW LOWS, TRUCKS, CARS, BIKES, HOT RODS.
> 
> 
> ...






TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 1 2008, 08:37 PM~11493856
> *still no category list??
> *



all i know is WET BIKINI WITH SOME FINE ASS MODELS enough to get my attention... :biggrin: 

COCHINO REPORTIN FOR DUTY...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ill be there with a lil 20" bike chrome twist everything furry green seat cant miss me green/teal flake over black base..


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 2 2008, 03:45 PM~11500447
> *ANY WORDS ON THE RULEZ FOR THE HOP YET!
> *


No double switch


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

NO CHIPPERS  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 3 2008, 02:45 PM~11509500
> *go east on olive ave. pass the second set of track which is on a small like hill, right after you pass main street.  on your letf hand.
> *


so I take Olive from the 99?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

WHERE IS PORTERVILLE???


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Sep 3 2008, 10:49 PM~11513249
> *No double switch
> *



kool bro im down with that! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 4 2008, 12:13 AM~11514286
> *so I take Olive from the 99?
> *


NO U NEED TO GO EAST ON 65 FIRST OFF OF 99 OR 198 :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 18 2008, 09:02 PM~11377909
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...



i got this video just for the tulare ag show/hop and it wasnt even on the dvd.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 4 2008, 12:32 AM~11514339
> *WHERE IS PORTERVILLE???
> *


between bakersfield & fresno 50 miles in both directions


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

easiest way is to get off in tipton on the 99 head east bound to porterville youll be on olive automatically just keep heading east the fair grounds will be on the left cant miss it. its not much really its less than half a mile after main street... also you can take the 198 exit head into porterville take a left on to jaye street its the street between lowes & home depot head down till you get to olive take a right..


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_Hey bro, take 99 south past Tulare to the Tipton exit and go East 18 miles up._


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

also everybody be on the look out porterville cops are bad dont be hitting switches i know its tempting but trust me porterville cops are mostly new cops and seem to like pulling people over.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 4 2008, 12:53 PM~11518059
> *also everybody be on the look out porterville cops are bad dont be hitting switches i know its tempting but trust me porterville cops are mostly new cops and seem to like pulling people over.
> *





X2 MY ASS IS ALWAYS GETTING FOLLLOWED IN DA LINCOLN BY THEM FOOLS I BEEN LUCKY NOT TO GET PULLED OVER. (KNOCK ON WOOD)


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

yea they usually follow me run the plate, then pull me over.. last time was straight bullshit told me i had a liscence plate light bulb out got home nothing was out all bulbs worked.. :uh:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

DAM DA COPS R DICKS HUH FUK DAT I WAS GONNA CRUZ BUT NOW IM THINKING TWICE WELL C WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE AFTER DA SHOW. C U ALL SUNDAY MORNING HAVE A SAFE DRIVE


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:45 PM~11509500
> *go east on olive ave. pass the second set of track which is on a small like hill, right after you pass main street.  on your letf hand.
> *


  sorry homie 4 the bad directions :biggrin: but im not from porros :cheesy: lol c u on sunday..........


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Sep 4 2008, 10:01 AM~11516427
> *i got this video just for the tulare ag show/hop and it wasnt even on the dvd.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


PROBLY DIDNT SELL ENOUGH WATERS,GATORADES AND BEER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
TO FINISH THE VID  uffin: :dunno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Sep 4 2008, 10:01 AM~11516427
> *i got this video just for the tulare ag show/hop and it wasnt even on the dvd.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0
HERE O.G U CAN USE THIS ONE :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQximZJrvNg


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 4 2008, 09:40 PM~11523477
> * sorry homie 4 the bad directions  :biggrin: but im not from porros :cheesy: lol c u on sunday..........
> *


It's all good Cook, I'm taking my homie Vince with me out there, he's from Porros, so he better not get lost, see you there homie :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 4 2008, 11:50 PM~11523850
> *It's all good Cook, I'm taking my homie Vince with me out there, he's from Porros, so he better not get lost, see you there homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

HERE DA CLASSES SORRY FOR BAD PIC BUT C U ALL SUNDAY. WHOS BUYING DA BEER GABINO? LOLZ?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_HEY BRO, WHAT TYPE OF SECURITY ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE FOR THE OVERNIGHT CARS._


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 5 2008, 12:15 PM~11526632
> *HEY BRO, WHAT TYPE OF SECURITY ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE FOR THE  OVERNIGHT CARS.
> *


only da best lol


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 12:41 AM~11523795
> *PROBLY DIDNT SELL ENOUGH WATERS,GATORADES AND BEER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> TO FINISH THE VID   uffin:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 THATS WHY :0 
DAMN ILL STICK TO ROLL'N, LOWRIDER SCENE, CALI LIFE 
COMPLETE DVDS LOL DAMN HOMIE U TRYED CHARGING ME 20 DOLLARZ AND I BOUGHT IT OFF SOMEONES STAND FOR A 10 SPOT LOL WOW LOL


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 5 2008, 11:54 AM~11526945
> *only da best lol
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 5 2008, 11:54 AM~11526945
> *only da best lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 4 2008, 10:40 PM~11523477
> * sorry homie 4 the bad directions  :biggrin: but im not from porros :cheesy: lol c u on sunday..........
> *


WUT UP COOK. :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD. CALL ME SO WE CAN MAKE ARRANGEMENTS FOR SUNDAY. 
:nicoderm:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Sep 5 2008, 08:38 AM~11525449
> *
> 
> 
> ...





TTT


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

We'll be in Fresno tomorrow, then Porros on Sunday. Should be a cool weekend :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 5 2008, 11:56 AM~11526971
> *:0 THATS WHY  :0
> DAMN ILL STICK TO ROLL'N, LOWRIDER SCENE, CALI LIFE
> COMPLETE DVDS LOL DAMN HOMIE U TRYED CHARGING ME 20 DOLLARZ AND I BOUGHT IT OFF SOMEONES STAND FOR A 10 SPOT LOL WOW LOL
> *


and you know king of cali hop commin out for vegas..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 5 2008, 08:19 PM~11531127
> *and you know king of cali hop commin out for vegas..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: do i get a copy :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 08:52 PM~11531444
> *:biggrin: do i get a copy :biggrin:
> *



you know!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 5 2008, 09:28 PM~11531841
> *you know!!!!!
> *


THANX USO  SEE YOU SOON


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 5 2008, 11:54 AM~11526945
> *only da best lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 5 2008, 08:09 PM~11531045
> *We'll be in Fresno tomorrow, then Porros on Sunday. Should be a cool weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 31 2008, 02:51 PM~11484609
> *this will be their sh
> 
> 
> ...


well this will not be their frame is not swapped yet................. gotta get it ready for vegas


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Sep 6 2008, 05:17 PM~11536608
> *well this will not be their frame is not swapped yet................. gotta get it ready for vegas
> *


get ready to hopp against me i know your not going to vegas lol  :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Sep 6 2008, 05:17 PM~11536608
> *well this will not be their frame is not swapped yet................. gotta get it ready for vegas
> *


  :no: :no: :loco: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 6 2008, 08:25 PM~11537460
> *get ready to hopp against me i know your not going to vegas lol   :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 6 2008, 11:06 PM~11538425
> *:0  :0  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


the juice will be there already on the trailer :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Sep 5 2008, 08:38 AM~11525449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHHHHHHHH
DONT TELL NOBODY :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 6 2008, 11:08 PM~11538439
> *the juice will be there already on the trailer :0
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 6 2008, 11:25 PM~11538515
> *SHHHHHHHH
> DONT TELL NOBODY :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

DAM I DIDNT MAKE IT I HAD ALOT OF ISSUES WITH MY RIDE BLEW FRONT MOTOR AND A BIG ASS LEAK IN DA RIM HOPE EVERY TAKES GOOD PICS AND HAS FUN. SEE U ALL LATER


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't forget to take pics of the wet t-shirt contest. :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 7 2008, 02:19 PM~11541153
> *Don't forget to take pics of the wet t-shirt contest. :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cleared to make somebody happy..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11543609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post some more money green :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE REALLY REALLY REALLY ENJOYED IT :biggrin: :around: :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

looked like a good show.. Damn!!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cleared to make somebody happy..


----------



## hectorlowrider101 (Mar 3, 2008)

*this show was a fucked show. it was a bunk ass show. it was little and there was only that stupid air bag shit :thumbsdown: what a waste of time and money, should of went to the Lg show at the casino. the judgeing was all fucked up and the cops were giving tickets to people playing there music in the show. fuck this show. learn how to judge before haveing a show. :nono: :rant: :guns: *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

NICE
















[/quote]


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> NICE


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :wow:
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Looked like a good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any more pics of the wet t shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2008, 11:36 AM~11548535
> *any more pics of the wet t shirt?  :biggrin:
> *


more more more !!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2008, 10:36 AM~11548535
> *any more pics of the wet t shirt?  :biggrin:
> *


Actually there wasn't much to see in the wet T-shirt contest because they got a brilliant idea and taped the nipplees (nippones or nipples) :angry: 

But I got a good shot of some nippones that I'll post up when I get home and blow up the pic. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 8 2008, 02:23 PM~11549979
> *Actually there wasn't much to see in the wet T-shirt contest because they got a brilliant idea and taped the nipplees (nippones or nipples)  :angry:
> 
> But I got a good shot of some nippones that I'll post up when I get home and blow up the pic.  :biggrin:
> *





wet t shirt contest wit cover nipples :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Very Good show this pass weekend at SummerFest 08. a bit over 300 that were there to enter this show and lots of people walking around all day in the heat. had some good eye candy there also walking around. many car clubs also and congrats to everyone that went out to the show and congrats to all the winners out there too. very good turn out...... bad parts there was 2 cops walking around telling people shit but i was told that is porterville for you. the hop had only 3 but still was fun to watch... not to sure about the sound off cause i was busy getting pics of the rides and the girls there. wet t-shirt contest was off the chain... i cant wait till the next one..... lets hope we see springfest, summerfest and fallfest next year.. damn why not do fallfest this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i had a blast one of the best car shows i have been too in sometime. thank you to everyone for hitting me up and kicking back with us at the show and thanks to Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz, 559 Kustomz, Orange Juice (Vic and his bro Dave) jerry from cen cal scions, nasty habits, jose from ridenlow myspace, Sandoval's for the FOOD, legends bike club, lowrider scene sergio and bro, and everyone else out and to Mirandas and his staff i knew they had there hands full with this show.




atomic 

import iLLusions 

dta customz 





hey raider here u go bro.........


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ill put up more pics later and i got video of the wet t-shirt contest too...... 

atomic 

import illusions 

dta customz


:wave:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 8 2008, 04:03 PM~11550778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

Man fuck that!!! The whole point of a wet t-shirt contest is to show nipple...Whose fucked up idea was it to tape them up???


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 8 2008, 05:17 PM~11550891
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> Man fuck that!!! The whole point of a wet t-shirt contest is to show nipple...Whose fucked up idea was it to tape them up???
> *




not sure but my guess would be those two cops that were telling everyone shit about playing ur music during the show and during set up. 


atomic


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*NICE AND THICK!!!!!!!!!!! *:0 :biggrin:  


























































:yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 8 2008, 04:05 PM~11550800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11550939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 8 2008, 04:03 PM~11550778
> *Very Good show this pass weekend at SummerFest 08.  a bit over 300 that were there to enter this show and lots of people walking around all day in the heat.  had some good eye candy there also walking around.  many car clubs also and congrats to everyone that went out to the show and congrats to all the winners out there too.  very good turn out......  bad parts there was 2 cops walking around telling people shit but i was told that is porterville for you.  the hop had only 3 but still was fun to watch... not to sure about the sound off cause i was busy getting pics of the rides and the girls there.  wet t-shirt contest was off the chain...  i cant wait till the next one.....  lets hope we see springfest, summerfest and fallfest next year..  damn why not do fallfest this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i had a blast one of the best car shows i have been too in sometime.  thank you to everyone for hitting me up and kicking back with us at the show and thanks to Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz, 559 Kustomz, Orange Juice (Vic and his bro Dave) jerry from cen cal scions, nasty habits, jose from ridenlow myspace, Sandoval's for the FOOD, legends bike club, lowrider scene sergio and bro, and everyone else out and to Mirandas and his staff i knew they had there hands full with this show.
> atomic
> ...




thanksssssssssssssss ATOMIC :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Sep 8 2008, 04:29 PM~11550986
> *NICE AND THICK!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hectorlowrider101_@Sep 7 2008, 11:21 PM~11545620
> *this show was a fucked show. it was a bunk ass show. it was little and there was only that stupid air bag shit :thumbsdown: what a waste of time and money, should of went to the Lg show at the casino. the judgeing was all fucked up and the cops were giving tickets to people playing there music in the show. fuck this show. learn how to judge before haveing a show.    :nono:  :rant:  :guns:
> *


X2 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SUPERFEST CAR SHOW 2008 FIRST PLACE LUX & BEST CAR DISPLAY_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT JAMES


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN VIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hectorlowrider101_@Sep 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11545620
> *this show was a fucked show. it was a bunk ass show. it was little and there was only that stupid air bag shit :thumbsdown: what a waste of time and money, should of went to the Lg show at the casino. the judgeing was all fucked up and the cops were giving tickets to people playing there music in the show. fuck this show. learn how to judge before haveing a show.    :nono:  :rant:  :guns:
> *


who judged the show?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11552297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 8 2008, 06:31 PM~11552212
> *SUPERFEST CAR SHOW 2008 FIRST PLACE LUX & BEST CAR DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


nice car but how does a cutlass place in a Luxury Class?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DONT KNOW BRO, NEVER HAPPEN BEFORE._


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 9 2008, 03:57 AM~11555962
> *DONT KNOW BRO, NEVER HAPPEN BEFORE.
> *


thats cool your car is still bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 8 2008, 06:43 PM~11552322
> *CHECK THIS OUT JAMES
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic
THANKS FOR POSTING
U COMING DOWN FOR THE BBQ ON SUNDAY? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 4 sharing the pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cleared to make somebody happy..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 9 2008, 10:33 AM~11558016
> *bikes im hearing was some guy from visalia. i know i seen a guy from relaxed atmosphere judgeing mini trucks as for cars and fullsizes im not sure but heard a local club did judge some stuff
> *


Promoters need to understand that without good judges they can ruin their show.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cleared to make somebody happy..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

They need to know that it is easier to get a bad rep. than to earn a good one!!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

cleared to make somebody happy..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 9 2008, 10:52 AM~11558138
> *Promoters need to understand that without good judges they can ruin their show.
> *



do you any good ones :cheesy:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hectorlowrider101+Sep 7 2008, 11:21 PM~11545620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: He talked with your homie already and they made arrangements for his cash payout. He's giving him his money today.


I just talked with him (the guy throwing the show) right now because I know they are really good people. He said to call him at 559-936-6697 if you have an issue. He'll make it right. 

So call him and give him a chance to make it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

thats good, glad homie is getting his cash :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 9 2008, 02:16 PM~11559319
> *:uh:  He talked with your homie already and they made arrangements for his cash payout. He's giving him his money today.
> I just talked with him (the guy throwing the show) right now because I know they are really good people. He said to call him at 559-936-6697 if you have an issue. He'll make it right.
> 
> ...




thats good that jose is going to make things right and i knew he would make them right too cause that is the kind of man he is. 



:thumbsup: 



sup MrVdizzy


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 9 2008, 12:52 PM~11559653
> *thats good that jose is going to make things right and i knew he would make them right too cause that is the kind of man he is.
> :thumbsup:
> sup MrVdizzy
> *


 :wave: Ya he's a really cool dude. Like Atomic :biggrin: . What's goin on bro. I seen your ride at the show. Looks clean.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 9 2008, 12:45 PM~11559602
> *thats good, glad homie is getting his cash :biggrin:
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WUTS UP JJ! :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 9 2008, 01:52 PM~11559653
> *thats good that jose is going to make things right and i knew he would make them right too cause that is the kind of man he is.
> :thumbsup:
> sup MrVdizzy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_MORE PIC'S_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 10 2008, 04:16 AM~11565409
> *MORE PIC'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panty dropper 84 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nothing much money G. why didn't u take your ride and sweep the show ?? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panty dropper 84_@Sep 10 2008, 08:51 PM~11572611
> *
> 
> Nothing much money G. why didn't u take your ride and sweep the show ??  :biggrin:
> *




NO QUITE READY. :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 9 2008, 03:06 PM~11559793
> *:wave:  Ya he's a really cool dude. Like Atomic  :biggrin: . What's goin on bro. I seen your ride at the show. Looks clean.
> *




hey bro thankz, you going this weekend to the park.... i could go i have to see how my mom is doing and maybe go out there for a bit. taking the family if i go thou 



atomic 


import iLLusions 


dta customz


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

We had a good time at the show. Just want to thank Jose for the invite & to all the Tulare County riders for keeping the moviemento alive.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 7 2008, 08:13 PM~11544172
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


someone got the back of my head, damn pavoratzie :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 10 2008, 11:43 PM~11573942
> *someone got the back of my head, damn pavoratzie  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 10 2008, 11:37 PM~11573924
> *We had a good time at the show. Just want to thank Jose for the invite & to all the Tulare County riders for keeping the moviemento alive.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11573817
> *hey bro thankz,  you going this weekend to the park....  i could go i have to see how my mom is doing and maybe go out there for a bit.  taking the family if i go thou
> atomic
> import iLLusions
> ...


Of course I'm going. :biggrin: Bring the family bro. That's what it's about is family. We'll have entertainment for the kids too. I hope your mom is doing well and hope to see you out there this Sunday. We'll be BBQin' so stop by and grab a plate :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 10 2008, 10:43 PM~11573942
> *someone got the back of my head, damn pavoratzie  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: My bad. Paparazzi in training :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 11 2008, 02:21 PM~11577500
> *Of course I'm going.  :biggrin:  Bring the family bro. That's what it's about is family. We'll have entertainment for the kids too. I hope your mom is doing well and hope to see you out there this Sunday.  We'll be BBQin' so stop by and grab a plate  :thumbsup:
> *




kool thankz 



atomic :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 10 2008, 11:37 PM~11573924
> *We had a good time at the show. Just want to thank Jose for the invite & to all the Tulare County riders for keeping the moviemento alive.
> *


X2


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Sep 8 2008, 05:31 PM~11552212
> *SUPERFEST CAR SHOW 2008 FIRST PLACE LUX & BEST CAR DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


THE CUTLASS SURE MADE THEM MODELS LOOK GOOD......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CONGRADS BRO


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 10 2008, 11:37 PM~11573924
> *We had a good time at the show. Just want to thank Jose for the invite & to all the Tulare County riders for keeping the moviemento alive.
> *


YES SER 
SEE U AT THE BBQ SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 11 2008, 01:21 PM~11577500
> *Of course I'm going.  :biggrin:  Bring the family bro. That's what it's about is family. We'll have entertainment for the kids too. I hope your mom is doing well and hope to see you out there this Sunday.  We'll be BBQin' so stop by and grab a plate  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Sep 11 2008, 05:49 PM~11579753
> *THE CUTLASS SURE MADE THEM MODELS LOOK GOOD......
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> CONGRADS BRO
> *


*He should've asked for an I.D. before taking those pix...Some of them pix should be posted in the "I hope shes 18" thread...*Or in the "I know shes underage but I'm a perv so let me take them anyway" thread.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 12 2008, 09:30 AM~11585100
> *He should've asked for an I.D. before taking those pix...Some of them pix should be posted in the "I hope shes 18" thread...Or in the "I know shes underage but I'm a perv so let me take them anyway" thread.
> *


 :0 :0


----------

